# The story of Darius McCollum, reprinted



## CHamilton (May 8, 2015)

The Boy Who Loved Transit 


> How the system failed an obsession.
> 
> Jeff Tietz | Harper’s | May 2002 | 35 minutes (8,722 words)


----------



## caravanman (May 8, 2015)

Maybe we all need help from a program such as Trains Anonymous...   

Ed.


----------



## CHamilton (Nov 12, 2015)

Serial transit thief Darius McCollum arrested for stealing Greyhound bus in New Jersey


----------



## CHamilton (Nov 12, 2015)

Man arrested 30 times for bus and train thefts just wants to work on the subway


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 12, 2015)

There but for the grace of God go some of us!


----------



## CHamilton (Jan 4, 2016)

'There's no AA for buses or trains': New York transit thief pleads for therapy


----------

